# Hip dysplasia vs large lanky puppy



## wannacow (Nov 7, 2011)

We adopted a 4-5 mo old rescued Newfie mix puppy in July.  She was very malnurished, only weighing 28 lbs when we got her.  She is growing and developing well on a good large breed puppy food.  Greta has never been full of energy, but we attributed that to malnurishment and her breed.  She has become increasingly active and seems very happy-go-lucky and acts very proud of herself when she tries something new.  e.g climbing our very steep stairs to go up to the bedrooms.

My question is how do I tell if she is having beginning touble with hip dysplasia?  We have boxers so have experience with big dogs, but not giant dogs.  She just seems uncoordinated with her back end.  We aren't sure if it's just because she hasn't grown into her legs yet.  She's not quite as tall as our boxer yet (he's the tallest I've ever seen) but she's close.  She doesn't act like she hurts, but she uses her shoulders to get up and when she sits, her hips are really splayed.  I don't know, I'm probably over reacting, but there is just something "different".  

Any suggestions from giant breed owners?  Thanks


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats on the Newfie puppy!  I have a female Newfie who is 4 years old.  Thank goodness, she doesn't have dysplastic symptoms at all so I don't know if I will be able to help you.  I can tell you that when she was younger and "finding her legs," her coordination was less than perfect.  
While I never paid much attention to how Claire gets up, I do believe that she uses her front end/shoulders.  When she's sitting to shake or get a treat she sits directly on her hips with both legs under her.  When she's casually sitting, she often times will "splay" her legs as you describe and sit more on her rump with her legs out on both sides.
From your description of Greta going up steep steps, I would venture to say she is not in pain or even showing any signs of dysplasia.  It's true that the giant breeds are more prone to this disorder but it's not a sure thing that your dog will develop it.

As a side note I can tell you that Claire is like a person.  Her intelligence amazes and astounds me as to how she thinks and reasons.  Yes, she know taught commands, but she also can figure out things on her own without direction.  She's excellent with the goats and poultry and the other dogs and cats.  Her only "flaw," if you want to call it that, is that she is a rough player with the little dogs (2 Pugs).  She doesn't understand that they are 1/10 her size and can't take the rolling and rumbling she forces on them.  She's never hurt them, but I often times have to intercede and break up the play session.  Have to say though, they give her a run for her money!

Good luck with Gretta.  If you are truly concerned, your vet can x-ray her and examine her to see if she truly is dysplastic or beginning to develop dysplasia.  The fact that you are feeding her a giant breed food helps tremendously as you don't want her to grow too quickly.

ETA: photo  She was 1 year old in the photo.  Has only become slightly heavier than the photo then.


----------



## watchdogps (Nov 7, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> We adopted a 4-5 mo old rescued Newfie mix puppy in July.  She was very malnurished, only weighing 28 lbs when we got her.  She is growing and developing well on a good large breed puppy food.  Greta has never been full of energy, but we attributed that to malnurishment and her breed.  She has become increasingly active and seems very happy-go-lucky and acts very proud of herself when she tries something new.  e.g climbing our very steep stairs to go up to the bedrooms.
> 
> My question is how do I tell if she is having beginning touble with hip dysplasia?  We have boxers so have experience with big dogs, but not giant dogs.  She just seems uncoordinated with her back end.  We aren't sure if it's just because she hasn't grown into her legs yet.  She's not quite as tall as our boxer yet (he's the tallest I've ever seen) but she's close.  She doesn't act like she hurts, but she uses her shoulders to get up and when she sits, her hips are really splayed.  I don't know, I'm probably over reacting, but there is just something "different".
> 
> Any suggestions from giant breed owners?  Thanks


Hard to say. She doesnt have a good backgrouond, she has the disadvantage of a hard start, but pups of this size and age can be all over the place anyway. If you are concerned, I'd say have the vet look, and if needed, do xrays. if its bad HD, better to know now so you can take steps to prevent painful arthritic changes. Vitamin C and joint suplements can help, and keeping her on the lean side and well exercised so the muscles can compensate for the hip joint can all help.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 7, 2011)

We have a Newfie, we started him on "early" joint supplement pills (not high doses) and really feel they are helping to keep him young and spry.  He's 6 now and still acts like a puppy.  A huge, overgrown, furniture-moving...puppy.
Just something to consider.


----------



## goodhors (Nov 7, 2011)

I would make sure she got extra calcium for her bigger bones needing a longer time to maturity.

Even with German Shepherds and Bouvier dogs being smaller, we gave puppy food until
18 months, and supplemented with dry milk powder on the dry food.  Our dogs all have excellent
bones and teeth, which we attribute to the extra milk.  They stay healthy and active, 
no problems with their structure even into old age.

I don't know if you can tell much yet about her hips unless she has no indentation 
for the ball joint to lay in.  We had a Shepherd way back with HD, and it was 
painful to watch as he aged.  If I knew the dog had it young, I would probably
put them to sleep, because it sure doesn't get any better with time.  Big 
dog is even worse, heavier load on a bad joint wears it away faster.

Hard choice either way, as well as the cost to take care of her.  Vet evaluation might
tell you something for sure, then make choices.  Ask the Vet if they can tell anything
at her young age, if an evaluation would be useful.


----------



## wannacow (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I guess we'll continue to watch her and if I get a chance with "my" vet I'll ask.  Greta has been seeing a new vet in the office.  She's nice, but not as personable as my regular vet.  I've known her for 16yrs.  What I read about HD is they won't know by x-ray until they are about 2 yrs.  I had planned to feed her puppy food for 2 yrs like we do with the boxers, so I'll keep watching.  
Thanks again for the insight and encouragement.


----------

